# Where to you go to review movies? Should Netflix go open?



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

In light of my suggestion for Netflix to open it's ratings, review, and social networking system up to anyone who wants to use it, I was wondering, where does everyone currently go to find out about, and review movies?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

None of the above. I usually find out about movies from advertisements. And get reviews from friends to decide if I want to go see it or wait for the DVD,...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I always check out Christian spotlight on entertainment They have an extensive movie review of every movie that is released either on DVD or in the theaters with an in depth look at how family friendly they are including posted user reviews.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

I read _The Arizona Republic_'s movie section each Friday morn (and any others they publish), Joe Morgenstern's reviews in _The Wall Street Journal_, and Roger Ebert's and others published on Ebert's site http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/ . I also record and watch the weekly _Ebert and Roeper At the Movies_ which is really Roeper and whatshisname since Ebert makes no public appearances.

Perhaps had you used 'learn about' instead of 'review' in your title, you'd be getting more responses.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I use MRQE.com (movie review query engine). It highlights reviews from across the web giving a wide array of opinions. I like when I see the same movie get a huge range of reviews. I find out about new releases from dvdtalk.com but I don't usually read the sites articles or reviews.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If Wayde or one of you pro's get them out quick enough, then I go right here at the Shack... in our Media Reviews forum. These are excellent reviews. However, I voted IMDB. I don't know if there is actually a better place to find out just about everything there is to know about a movie. Then there are times that I will Google the trailer of a movie that looks interesting or I'd like to know more about.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

IMDB. Accept no substitute! :bigsmile:


----------

